# Hello - I'm new to this site



## techiegeek (Mar 13, 2011)

I have recently purchased 2 fancy mice Fedora and Zany, both are sisters. One is black and white an d the other is beige and white. Before I purchased them, I need to buy and setup a home for them which I did. They say mice are cheap but I have to disagree lol they cost me a mint to get started mainly because they are more than just mice and wanted the best I could afford for them 

I look forward to reading all your posts and commence on this site!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## techiegeek (Mar 13, 2011)

Shiprat said:


> Welcome!


Thanks, when I get pics of my mice I'll post them


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello.Everyone on here loves pics so we'll look forward to seeing yours.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------

